# Some random Lower Salmon Questions



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm no Lower Salmon expert, did it first only last season, and going again next week.

My understanding is that the weekends are crazy, both with float and jet boat traffic. Sun to Sat seems better...and for your last day, get partway down Snake Lake and launch early to miss the winds and get to Heller as soon as possible.

M'chelle at All River is awesome. Fair pricing, and she and her drivers have always taken great care of my vehicles (including a car wash after driving the mud on the Corn Creek road). For a couple bucks difference, go with her. Get on her schedule as she often fills up.

The BLM Lower Salmon guidebook is a good one, good enough IMHO.
If you want history, Conley and Carrey's "The River of No Return" is an excellent tome on white settler history.


Amazon.com



One of the OLDEST dated records of North American human occupancy is at Campbell's Ferry (below Pine Bar) where the Nez Perce's predecessors lived 13,000 years ago...BEFORE the subsidence of the ice sheet and before humans walked across the Bering land bridge.

There's supposed to be good salmon and sturgeon fishing below the confluence.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah I would call all rivers for a shuttle asap! I talked to her in early June and basically she said she was already booked all summer.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Riverwild said:


> Yeah I would call all rivers for a shuttle asap! I talked to her in early June and basically she said she was already booked all summer.


I didn't ask, but know she booked quickly last year as well. 

the only way the OP might get a shuttle is to book at the same time another group is going and they'd only have to add one driver. 
It would likely not pencil out for any shuttle company to run 2 ways with a shuttle van for a 1-rig trip.


----------



## lizardcanswim (Jun 3, 2017)

I don’t recommend using river wild shuttle out of salmon. They messed up our shuttle really bad - 2 missing cars, one huge dent, one key locked inside; mismatched gas receipts/funds returned; you name it, it happened.


----------



## Dory179 (7 mo ago)

Awesome, I just sent in a request with All River. 



MT4Runner said:


> I'm no Lower Salmon expert, did it first only last season, and going again next week.
> 
> My understanding is that the weekends are crazy, both with float and jet boat traffic. Sun to Sat seems better...and for your last day, get partway down Snake Lake and launch early to miss the winds and get to Heller as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Do you think Sun to Sat is preferable over Sun to Fri? Is the latter just not quite enough time or I might as well give myself the extra flexibility if I can


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Dory179 said:


> Awesome, I just sent in a request with All River.
> 
> Do you think Sun to Sat is preferable over Sun to Fri? Is the latter just not quite enough time or I might as well give myself the extra flexibility if I can


Awesome.

I think you'll be subject to when she has shuttles available.
Sun-Sat would be a long float. It's only 50mi. You'll have plenty of time for a layover (or two!) if you want.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm pretty sure with the snake it's like 72 miles total Hammer to Heller.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Duh, you're correct


----------



## Dory179 (7 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for the replies! Hopefully I can nail down the shuttle and I think I'm all set. Stoked to get out there


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

Dory179 said:


> Planning a single boat trip down the lower salmon, Hammer Creek to Heller Bar, second week of August. Not my first overnight river trip but this is the first time I have planned the trip. I've searched the forums and read all the boater guides and I think I have all my bases covered but there are a few lingering small things, so any input on these questions is appreciated!
> 
> Either doing it as a Saturday to Friday or Sunday to Friday/Saturday. If we put in on Saturday I don't think we'd be able to get to the river until early afternoon. For finding a camp that first night, would we be better off just rigging Saturday, camping, and getting going early on Sunday vs doing a late start Saturday and a short first day? There's a possibility we could shift the trip up a day and do an early start Saturday but I'm more inclined to push it back a day to avoid the Saturday morning launch crowds, which I assume is the busiest time to put in. Is that a fair assumption or does it not even matter? I'm going into this knowing that we'll be sharing the river as it is a weekend launch peak season, but still curious!
> 
> ...


Plan your launch and take-out for early morning. Putting in-the commercials don't usually show until 9-10am or later and most folks arrive later also. ROW is bad for leaving their rigs parked blocking half or all of the ramps. I've had to ask them to move several times particularly when taking off the Middle Fork. Hitting the ramps down at Heller can be major congestion, endless jetboats plus commercial groups pulling off the river and it is f...ng hot out. I hit the ramps at 7-8 in the morn and the jetboaters using the ramps are usually good folks. It can get hot down in those canyons at nite, sleeping sucks. We've had raging parties start at 130-2 AM because it is too damn hot to sleep, sit at the edge of the river with your feet in the water, look at the stars and have a cold one! I love that river. Have a great trip!


----------



## Count Me In (Jul 13, 2021)

lizardcanswim said:


> I don’t recommend using river wild shuttle out of salmon. They messed up our shuttle really bad - 2 missing cars, one huge dent, one key locked inside; mismatched gas receipts/funds returned; you name it, it happened.
> 
> We had similar bad experience w wild river. I would recommend all rivers.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

mountain boy said:


> ROW is bad for leaving their rigs parked blocking half or all of the ramps. I've had to ask them to move several times particularly when taking off the Middle Fork.


I’ve heard this tune before


----------



## Kevinpent (May 23, 2018)

If you put in on the afternoon, there a lot of great campsites the first few miles.
I'm on this Tuesday. 
Bring shade.


----------



## Dory179 (7 mo ago)

Question re: the river shuttle. I put in my request with All River a few weeks ago and got the email confirming my info. I called them a week after but got no answer and then texted Michelle bc that's what her voicemail said to do just to confirm that I had a shuttle. I have not heard back. The email confirmation seemed like it confirmed the reservation but I don't think it actually says "we are going to shuttle your car" it just says "we got your reservation request." 

Should I try harder to contact them to confirm or is this pretty standard? Don't want to get off the river to find out my truck isn't there...


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Dory179 said:


> Question re: the river shuttle. I put in my request with All River a few weeks ago and got the email confirming my info. I called them a week after but got no answer and then texted Michelle bc that's what her voicemail said to do just to confirm that I had a shuttle. I have not heard back. The email confirmation seemed like it confirmed the reservation but I don't think it actually says "we are going to shuttle your car" it just says "we got your reservation request."
> 
> Should I try harder to contact them to confirm or is this pretty standard? Don't want to get off the river to find out my truck isn't there...


Talk to a human and read the thread about wild river shuttles (ID, not AZ) if you are questioning


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Dory179 said:


> Question re: the river shuttle. I put in my request with All River a few weeks ago and got the email confirming my info. I called them a week after but got no answer and then texted Michelle bc that's what her voicemail said to do just to confirm that I had a shuttle. I have not heard back. The email confirmation seemed like it confirmed the reservation but I don't think it actually says "we are going to shuttle your car" it just says "we got your reservation request."
> 
> Should I try harder to contact them to confirm or is this pretty standard? Don't want to get off the river to find out my truck isn't there...


You got the email, so you should be good. You're an easy-ish shuttle for her as Hammer Creek is only 3mi from her office, and Heller is just a bit over 2h away.
But yes, still call her to confirm.




hysideguy67 said:


> Talk to a human and read the thread about wild river shuttles (ID, not AZ) if you are questioning


All River (M'Chelle) =/= Wild River (Tammy)

M'chelle is good people. She's normally crazy busy this time of year, and even more so trying to help unfuck Tammy's mess AND deal with the Moose Fire on the Main.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> You got the email, so you should be good. You're an easy-ish shuttle for her as Hammer Creek is only 3mi from her office, and Heller is just a bit over 2h away.
> But yes, still call her to confirm.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, my bad, I wasn't clear. I know they're different companies. I was trying to stress the importance of making sure a shuttle is set and the nightmare scenario if there's a miscue. I'm old school and to this day want to talk to a human for most things


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

amen to that


----------



## Dory179 (7 mo ago)

Awesome, thanks for quick replies! I'll try to talk to someone to confirm but sounds like I shouldn't lose sleep over it


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

She’s the only person you will probably talk to, but she’s a super cool person


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Dory179 said:


> Awesome, thanks for quick replies! I'll try to talk to someone to confirm but sounds like I shouldn't lose sleep over it


 Double check the number you are texting. She responded to me yesterday.


----------



## RedAireGal (6 mo ago)

Dory179 said:


> Planning a single boat trip down the lower salmon, Hammer Creek to Heller Bar, second week of August. Not my first overnight river trip but this is the first time I have planned the trip. I've searched the forums and read all the boater guides and I think I have all my bases covered but there are a few lingering small things, so any input on these questions is appreciated!
> 
> Either doing it as a Saturday to Friday or Sunday to Friday/Saturday. If we put in on Saturday I don't think we'd be able to get to the river until early afternoon. For finding a camp that first night, would we be better off just rigging Saturday, camping, and getting going early on Sunday vs doing a late start Saturday and a short first day? There's a possibility we could shift the trip up a day and do an early start Saturday but I'm more inclined to push it back a day to avoid the Saturday morning launch crowds, which I assume is the busiest time to put in. Is that a fair assumption or does it not even matter? I'm going into this knowing that we'll be sharing the river as it is a weekend launch peak season, but still curious!
> 
> ...





Dory179 said:


> Planning a single boat trip down the lower salmon, Hammer Creek to Heller Bar, second week of August. Not my first overnight river trip but this is the first time I have planned the trip. I've searched the forums and read all the boater guides and I think I have all my bases covered but there are a few lingering small things, so any input on these questions is appreciated!
> 
> Either doing it as a Saturday to Friday or Sunday to Friday/Saturday. If we put in on Saturday I don't think we'd be able to get to the river until early afternoon. For finding a camp that first night, would we be better off just rigging Saturday, camping, and getting going early on Sunday vs doing a late start Saturday and a short first day? There's a possibility we could shift the trip up a day and do an early start Saturday but I'm more inclined to push it back a day to avoid the Saturday morning launch crowds, which I assume is the busiest time to put in. Is that a fair assumption or does it not even matter? I'm going into this knowing that we'll be sharing the river as it is a weekend launch peak season, but still curious!
> 
> ...


Hi there! Our group will be on the river Aug7-12! This will be our first time as well. We have 3 families: 6 adults/5 kids and 2 rafts/3 duckys/3 spuds. I just joined Mountainbuzz and am so thankful for all the advice I've found on the site!


----------



## Dory179 (7 mo ago)

Update: texted again and got a very fast response. In case people in the future are wondering, if you get the email that confirms your reservation details it also serves as confirmation that you have a shuttle reservation. 

Might seem obvious but just wanted to confirm


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are a few resources about the Lower Salmon River from the BLM. Please share!

BLM Website - Link to the new boater guide is on this page.

Lower Salmon River "Ask a River Ranger" Video


----------



## RedAireGal (6 mo ago)

Turner said:


> Here are a few resources about the Lower Salmon River from the BLM. Please share!
> 
> BLM Website - Link to the new boater guide is on this page.
> 
> Lower Salmon River "Ask a River Ranger" Video


Thank you, this was very helpful! 
I have one other question (and may be a dumb one forgive me). In regards to a medical emergency on the river (rattlesnake bite for example) is there a particular number to call? Do you just call 911 on the satellite phone? Or would you call a ranger number? Thanks for any advice! 
Tara


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

RedAireGal said:


> Thank you, this was very helpful!
> I have one other question (and may be a dumb one forgive me). In regards to a medical emergency on the river (rattlesnake bite for example) is there a particular number to call? Do you just call 911 on the satellite phone? Or would you call a ranger number? Thanks for any advice!
> Tara


Call 911 or write down the local sheriff's # before you go.
Or flag down a jet boat.


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> Call 911 or write down the local sheriff's # before you go.
> Or flag down a jet boat.


I haven't ran the Lower for a couple years due to Covid restrictions and stuff and unless things have changed jet boats are not frequent enough to depend on for snake bites, broken limbs ect ect. Depending what stretch your on, that kinda new place stuck up above Killer Goat Beach, that old ranch across from the Billies, that cluster of cabins by Albertson mansion, small ranger station up north of China(not the rapid-further down the river) then your on the Snake. Once you pass Albertsons place the road runs down the right side of the river, usually there is somebody along that stretch down to the gates. Once on the Snake, flag one of those Beamer boats. We jetboated a guy with a broken ankle out of Buckskin Bill's so it can be done It is a "Long Ass" ride from Buckskin's to Riggins on a bouncy jetboat with a broken ankle, ouch, I'm glad it wasn't me.


----------



## RedAireGal (6 mo ago)

mountain boy said:


> I haven't ran the Lower for a couple years due to Covid restrictions and stuff and unless things have changed jet boats are not frequent enough to depend on for snake bites, broken limbs ect ect. Depending what stretch your on, that kinda new place stuck up above Killer Goat Beach, that old ranch across from the Billies, that cluster of cabins by Albertson mansion, small ranger station up north of China(not the rapid-further down the river) then your on the Snake. Once you pass Albertsons place the road runs down the right side of the river, usually there is somebody along that stretch down to the gates. Once on the Snake, flag one of those Beamer boats. We jetboated a guy with a broken ankle out of Buckskin Bill's so it can be done It is a "Long Ass" ride from Buckskin's to Riggins on a bouncy jetboat with a broken ankle, ouch, I'm glad it wasn't me.


Thank you for the info! That poor guy with the broken ankle...ugh. These trips cause much more anxiety when my kiddos are with us! Hopefully we won't need to evacuate


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Just did the lower salmon couple weeks ago.
PLENTY of jet boats. Literally one or three every few minutes. Just make sure you have peeled off any Biden stickers...holy shit!!! Never seen so much T'rump luvin, MAGA, proud boy, Biden hatin' crap. Kind of icky...


----------



## Dory179 (7 mo ago)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the help and insights as I planned this trip! I got off the river last week and it went off without a hitch. Really stellar time! Honestly way less crowded than I was expecting. We yo-yoed with 2 guided groups and 2-3 private groups but we had a campsite to ourselves every night where we couldn't see or hear any other groups. Wasn't until the last few miles of the Salmon that groups seemed to bunch up a bit and we saw a few more. Even then, the groups were all generally nice to chat with, lots of families with kids. 

The wildest part was when lightning started a fire just down river from our camp and we sat on the beach and watched firefighters parachute in to fight the fire. Also got to see the helicopter swoop in and dump water on the perimeter the next morning.

Re: the jetboat/emergency discussion - We put in on a Saturday afternoon, like 4pm and probably saw 2 or 3 jet boats between when we put in and when we camped on Sunday night. During the weekdays we didn't see a single jet boat on the Salmon. Once on the Snake we saw quite a few, especially as you get out of the Hells Canyon area. I would assume that the guided groups all have sat phones or other devices for emergency. Even if there are no jet boats around you're probably close to a guided trip that could call for help if needed. 

The one bright side of the jet boats was getting to watch a fishing trip pull an 8 foot 8 inch sturgeon out of the river!


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

blueotter said:


> Just did the lower salmon couple weeks ago.
> PLENTY of jet boats. Literally one or three every few minutes. Just make sure you have peeled off any Biden stickers...holy shit!!! Never seen so much T'rump luvin, MAGA, proud boy, Biden hatin' crap. Kind of icky...


Well, you should probably stay and float in California if those stickers are such a problem.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow! Great comeback


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Idaho is a beautiful state but they take their MAGA cult thing to a whole new level.


----------



## RedAireGal (6 mo ago)

Wow! Lightening! We survived camping in hail the last night. That storm was crazy!


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Glad you survived. The videos that I've seen look pretty gnarly. Don't think my cheap ebay bimini would've made it...


----------



## msolle (May 10, 2018)

Dory179 said:


> Planning a single boat trip down the lower salmon, Hammer Creek to Heller Bar, second week of August. Not my first overnight river trip but this is the first time I have planned the trip. I've searched the forums and read all the boater guides and I think I have all my bases covered but there are a few lingering small things, so any input on these questions is appreciated!
> 
> Either doing it as a Saturday to Friday or Sunday to Friday/Saturday. If we put in on Saturday I don't think we'd be able to get to the river until early afternoon. For finding a camp that first night, would we be better off just rigging Saturday, camping, and getting going early on Sunday vs doing a late start Saturday and a short first day? There's a possibility we could shift the trip up a day and do an early start Saturday but I'm more inclined to push it back a day to avoid the Saturday morning launch crowds, which I assume is the busiest time to put in. Is that a fair assumption or does it not even matter? I'm going into this knowing that we'll be sharing the river as it is a weekend launch peak season, but still curious!
> 
> ...


----------



## msolle (May 10, 2018)

Hi Dory179, how did your trip turn out? We have floated the MF at low water and Snake River near Jackson. It is getting harder to get a permit for the MF. Now I am contemplating the Main Salmon and the Lower Salmon as well as any other rivers which would enable us to camp and float. Any info is very appreciated on the Lower Salmon. Thanks!


----------

